
GMAT Preperation Tips, Tools and Tactics with Brian Galvin of Veritas Prep - wagtastic
http://www.thestartupslingshot.com/mba-programs-for-entrepreneurs/gmat-preperation-tips-tools-and-tactics-with-brian-galvin-of-veritas-prep/
======
rbojanowski
As a Kellogg MBA, the single most important piece of advice I can give is to
register for the test. Pick a date and pay the money. You will never be as
prepared as you like. You can study indefinitely. Having the date will help
you stay on track and focus on the areas you really need to work on.

The second best piece of advice I can offer is to take as many practice tests
as you can. As you take each test, identify questions you've guessed on. When
you're done with the test, go through every question you got wrong and every
question you guessed on and take the time to understand that problem. This
will take you a long way.

~~~
russtrpkovski
Do you still live in Chicago?

